# lost and found diver



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

https://www.pnj.com/story/news/2019...ght-hours-lost-off-pensacola-pass/1548039001/

thank goodness a good ending


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

It sounds as if he kept his head about him. Glad he was found safely.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone know the details of approximately where the diver was lost and where he was found? I'm ashamed to say that I misunderstood the USCG report stating that he was out of Orange Beach when in reality he was closer to where we were diving that day. If I'd had my wits about me we could have assisted in the search or at least kept our eyes open. 

Lesson learned for me, plug in the last known coordinates for the lost diver and at least know what's going on.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Great job by Capt Andy Ross of Nuihi dive charters, his use of set and drift to calculate the divers location was spot on and resulted in a saved life!


----------

